# World record buck on camera?



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Saw this in field and stream.What a Monster buck!I dont know if this was posted before (I looked a few pages back) But what a deer.The biggest I've ever seen on camera alive.
Link http://fieldandstream.blogs.com/whitetail365/worldrecord.html


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

My god what a "MONSTER"!!!! I was shakin in my computer chair. You can bet that there is a lot of money being spent by "professional" hunting personalities trying to bag that pig. I don't know but I'll bet Stan Potts and Pat Reeve's is on him. They seem to be tight with Buffalo County outfitters. Anyhow, whoever gets him we will know about. What a MONSTER!


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

I could'nt believe it either.Just huge!


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Its not walking anymore guys was shot on the 1st of Nov by a guy from Eau Claire Wisconsin on land that he and a few friends lease.Its a 14 pt but a typical 12 pt,,,,,2 of the pts share the same base with another pt.

I was in Winona Minnesota right across the Mississippi river from Buffalo county Wisconsin where it was shot on the day it was taken,,,,,word spread over there like wild fire.

Do a search on youtube Buffalo county record buck,,,,,you will see alot more info on it there.

Kdog


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Here are a couple articles on the deer.

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/outdoors/33757004.html

http://www.empirehunting.com/new_york_bucks/decker_buck_wisconsin.aspx


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a hog...I wonder if that deer's neck ever got tight carrying that big of hardware on his head?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Fishstix said:


> That is a hog...I wonder if that deer's neck ever got tight carrying that big of hardware on his head?


My hips sometimes bother me so I would guess his neck gets sore from time to time


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Randy, big diff between that deers antlers causing a sore neck and that big fat A$$ of your making your hips hurt.


----------

